# Is Premium fuel worth it?



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm sure this has been discussed somewhere, but anyways, I'm sure you all realize how freakin expensive gas is getting, specially the good ol' 93 octane, round $2/gal round here. Now i know that the manual says that the car will run 'satisfactorily' on regular 87 but for "superior" performance and fuel mileage to use premium. Do any of you guys have any actual numbers or have felt differences in your cars to show that this is true?? Right now i'm using midgrade (89 octane) as a compromise and am really wondering if even that's necessary. And i got a 03 V, all stock. THanks!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

i think that if u drive your car hard all the time its proboly the better choice i think it helps prevent pinging but if u just push it once in a while i think 87 should be fine presonally i would use 87 cause it makes a big diference every month to me at least...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think the manual recommends mid grade for the spec V........personally I would be too cheap to buy high grade.................my thinking is.......it's a 4banger.......now, it's not an S2000, I would put premium in that, but not in a spec V.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

i agreee
it is in the same class as a honda civic i don't think it needs premium grade, or at least it shoudn't


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

well the manual says premium is anything having more than 91 octane. And then it states that thats what i recommends. Also on the fuel cap, i have 2 stickers on there saying once again "Premium fuel recommended" So Nissan is definitely encouraging the use of premium, no doubt about it. I just wonder if any of you guys notice a change in gas mileage and or perf with different fuel grades. I really dont think i have but then again i'm in snowy upstate ny so i cant really "push" the car and i dont take the car to tracks or any of that sort.


----------



## Jtspecv2002 (Nov 14, 2002)

knockin that is why i think. i use 91 avg $1.39-$1.89 here in the army post that i am at. it sucks but what can you do. specV is not in the same class with hondas i personally think


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

me to in magazines and stuff it is in the same class, i guess it is the same as an SI or somthing they are close enough in price, but when u think about it the spec V has so much more then any other car for 2*,*** canadian, i mean it comes with a 6spd HLSD it comes with nice factory rims very nice for the factory low pro tires it looks pretty tight, its got a pretty nice engine nice and torqey, i don't think u can beat the car for the price its an awesome deal compared to what others have for the same price


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I would go with 91 or higher, the company recommends it for a reason, it will give better mileage and keep the engine running clean and efficent.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yeah, stick with mid grade.

once I boost, I'll be using mid or high grade exclusively.

*ouch on the wallet*


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

If you use fuel of a low octane than recommended, the engine is going to ping or even knock on acceleration due to pre-ignition. This is going to cause your ECU to retard your timing to prevent damage to the engine, and that's most likely going to degrade your engine's performance noticeably.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

superv said:


> *i agreee
> it is in the same class as a honda civic i don't think it needs premium grade, or at least it shoudn't *


The Honda Civic does not even have the same engine as the SPec V! As someone said the manual tells you to run a certain octane for a reason. If you have a brand new car why would you risk damage to the engine just to save some money? Sure the ecu will retard the timing if it detects kock, but no matter how you put it knocking is bad!


----------



## bbpinkfloyd (Aug 12, 2002)

I have run lower than 91 octane on my Spec and even under full thottle I don't notice any ping and my fuel mileage has not been affected. I have never used 87 octane though.


----------

